# fresh herbs in CP soap?



## scraver (Jul 9, 2013)

I am new to soapmaking and have been an avid organic urban gardener for years. I'm looking for ways to incorporate fresh, herbs, flowers , and maybe veggies, into CP soaps.  

Can anyone direct me to a resource that might be helpul?

I have:
chamomile,
calendula
mint
thyme
borage
cucumbers
sage
hyssop
elderberries
and a few other things popping up here and there.

Thanks!!!
scraver


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 9, 2013)

hi scraver : welcome to the forum

there are lots of soap recipes using herbs esp. those that you mention . herbal soap are favored by vegans and those who just love them . you can use them in infusions or use them as is in your soap. http://www.netplaces.com/soapmaking/herbs/using-herbs-in-soapmaking.htm
this is another link that has few recipes using herbs at the bottom of the page >>>  http://www.anayennisi-aromatics.com/homemade-soap-recipes-how-to-make-lavender-soap.html

if you have not made soap before i would recommend you finding a soap making process that appeals to you , and make one plain batch just to get the process and techniques down . once you comfortable and understand the steps then i would say start adding your favorite herbs to your mixtures. 
i will be sure to post more recipes for you as i locate them , as i am sure others will as well.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 9, 2013)

I made a batch of soap with chamomile infused OO and I like it.  Here's a link to learn about infusing oils to give you some ideas:  http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-infusing-oil-with-herbs-and-spices/


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

I make a pureed carrot soap. I have added mint leaves to soap. Tomato puree makes a nice soap too..


----------



## scraver (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## christinemm (Aug 26, 2013)

I too garden herbs and flowers. I also wildcraft. I have been doing some experiments. Calendula infused olive oil using dried petals adds orange color but no scent to CP soap. My infused olive oil (cold infusion) with crab apple blossom and a batch of magnolia blossom held scent for making hand salves and body lotion but the EO in it burned off during the CP soapmaking process. I guess the lye brought the temp up too high and burned off the gentle EO that was there in small quantities in the olive oil. 

I also tried using herbal teas (infusions) in the distilled water for lye water but dark red hibiscus flower tea turned cocoa brown and then made beige soap by the end. 

At this point for me I have decided to use herbs for coloring soaps that are tried and true and stop experimenting. I will use my homemade infused oils for salves and body lotion only. I don't add any scent or EO to those products just use the oil in it is enough to give a gentle scent to the product.

HTH ChristineMM


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 24, 2013)

I did a lavender/patchouli soap with lavender buds on it. They turned all brown. So I think it's best to stick with infused oils.


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2013)

In terms of flowers, calendula petals will keep their lovely color in CP. Everything else will turn brown. Carrots and cucumbers are wonderful to puree and add as part of your liquid, and although their color may fade over time, the color stays, in my experience. As for the rest, as others have said, wonderful to infuse in oil for your soaps, lotions and potions.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2013)

Dry your herbs first or they might go moldy in your finished soap.

Vegetable purees can be used if they are pureed very fine with no chunks and can substitute for part of your water.  Chunks also can go moldy.


----------

